# Tip: Shop-made oil applicator - Save $15 or so each!



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

I use a two-tier rust prevention system to protect my hand tools in the tool chest:

a) Silica Gel Dehumidifiers (which are "recharged" once every two years or so)










b) Application of camellia oil on the saws/hand planes/blades

- My oil applicators are shop-made of old cotton and medicine bottle (you can also find the same idea published in the Tricks of the Trade column in WWJ (April 2012 issue)). The spray bottle that came with the oil is no longer used.










You can buy the commercial applicator, if you wish:

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=15.574.60&dept_id=22889


----------

